# what cassette and big rings does lance use?



## Nigel (Jun 5, 2005)

Probably fred for asking this but, anyone know what number of teeth cassette lance armstrong uses and what kinda rings(how many teeth) he uses up front. I'm sure it is probably changed due to road conditions, but i am just curious.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm now officially with the Lance "haters". Is there anyway we can get a Lance forum?

Silas


----------



## Nigel (Jun 5, 2005)

next time just say you don't know or dont answer instead of leaving your stupid remarks.


----------



## cannondale_boy (May 6, 2004)

*Bathroom Supplies*

What kinds of toilet paper does Lance wipe with?
What psi does his tires inflate too?
What is his favorite powerbar?
Does he like coffee? If so, does anyone know if he is a double double... that would be soo cool since I like double doubles.....

Blah Blah Blah





So I dont seem like a total arse, I have read that he uses the standard 53,39 up front and a 11,23 in the rear..

P.S. Excuse me while I go throw up............Blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Kvonnah (Sep 26, 2002)

*Lighten up CB,*

The guy's a newbie to the forum (June '05 and 7 posts) I’m sure there was a point when you where a newbie. LA has brought a lot of new people to the sport. Rather then slam them for being so Lance centric, why not educate. I get a little frustrated with all the Lance hate on here (this now turns into a rant not directed at you specifically.) It reminds me of the Lord of the Rings geeks that I know (yes I'm one) They slam the films because Peter Jackson didn't do this or that but what it REALLY comes down to is it is the one way they can feel "knowledgeable" and elitist because they have been reading the books for ever. But they are really just geeks getting huffy. I get the same vibe from the Lance hater's (although UCH is on a whole DIFFERENT level) "I know cycling and if you are a Lance fan you don't know jack (or EDDY)" 

Is it just me or is it fun to share our interest? I have to come on this board to talk cycling because I know so few fans in person. I would love for that to change.

I teach as many people as I can about cycling and if Lance brings their interest, so be it. Yes it does get a little old this time of year to hear all the Lance, Lance Lance, blah blah blah, why not take that interest and teach about all other aspects? 

Hopefully Nigel comes back to the board and doesn't think we are all a bunch of snobby roadies. 

Thanks, for the actual info though CB, any idea what Jan pushes? 

QUOTE=cannondale_boy]What kinds of toilet paper does Lance wipe with?
What psi does his tires inflate too?
What is his favorite powerbar?
Does he like coffee? If so, does anyone know if he is a double double... that would be soo cool since I like double doubles.....

Blah Blah Blah





So I dont seem like a total arse, I have read that he uses the standard 53,39 up front and a 11,23 in the rear..

P.S. Excuse me while I go throw up............Blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.[/QUOTE]


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

The real answer is that it completely depends on course conditions. Every pro will have a 53/39 on their standard bike, maybe a 41or 42 instead if they're doing flatter races. Cassette will vary more. Anything from 11-21 to 11-25. Maybe even a 12-25, but I doubt it.

Here is some more information:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2005/features/discovery_tour_bikes
http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2005/giro05/tech/?id=bikes2
http://www.cyclingnews.com/teamtech04.php?id=riders/2004/teams04/tech/
http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2003/probikes/
http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2002/features/probikes/

That's more than anyone should ever want to know about Lance, or any pro's bikes.

Silas

PS: as for my snide post earlier, I don't think people should be allowed to post in their first month of membership. It's just like getting in the way of a nice group ride, gotta learn the rules before you cause trouble.


----------



## Kvonnah (Sep 26, 2002)

*'02 Vuelta...*

The last year they climbed Angliru (when David Millar was hit by a Motorbike on the wet and nasty decent before the climb and finished but did not cross the line in protest) Roberto Heras actually rode a 52/42/30 triple and one the stage. I also know that Mayo and Cipo have ridden compact cranksets before. I think Jan even pushes a 56" on a TT.

Me, I ride an Ultegra 52/39/30 with 11-23 on back (don't know why I have the 11 I have probably used it twice.)

The key here is, rather then slam the newbie for posting about LA, go ahead and give him the info and expand like we have in the last two posts. This site has taught me a lot over the past few years (since I got back into cycling after a LONG hiatus.) I agree that newbies may make some awkward posts to begin with but if we run 'em off they may NEVER learn not to eff up YOUR good group ride and to find one that includes ALL levels.


----------



## cannondale_boy (May 6, 2004)

*Good Points.*

I personally get frustrated with all the Lance blowers and tushy kissers. I started out admiring the guy but from what I've read I really dont like what the guy does and says. Did I jump over this new guy? I guess I did, but I think it goes to show that there is a division among roadies and I'm not alone. 
So, my apologies to Nigel.

Right. If LA does get people into cycling than great; increase the sport in North America. 
The media paints a wonderful picture of this guy, but things done known only to the cycling world portrays a different image and one I dont really enjoy or like. 
He is one hell of a rider and has transformed training and racing to a high level which is very respectable, but his antics are not IMO a true champion...
The lastest being taking a shot at Lemond stating that he wants to stay in shape when he retires and not get fat like lemond.....
You just dont do that...........


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*SilasCL is bad mother fu*



Kvonnah said:


> The guy's a newbie to the forum (June '05 and 7 posts) I’m sure there was a point when you where a newbie. LA has brought a lot of new people to the sport. Rather then slam them for being so Lance centric, why not educate. I get a little frustrated with all the Lance hate on here (this now turns into a rant not directed at you specifically.) It reminds me of the Lord of the Rings geeks that I know (yes I'm one) They slam the films because Peter Jackson didn't do this or that but what it REALLY comes down to is it is the one way they can feel "knowledgeable" and elitist because they have been reading the books for ever. But they are really just geeks getting huffy. I get the same vibe from the Lance hater's (although UCH is on a whole DIFFERENT level) "I know cycling and if you are a Lance fan you don't know jack (or EDDY)"
> 
> Is it just me or is it fun to share our interest? I have to come on this board to talk cycling because I know so few fans in person. I would love for that to change.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I agree and I have nothing against the interest that LA has generated. I'll admit that I'm interested and don't give a flying bleep what the geeks thinks. I've been serious cyclist for about 24 years now and I've forgotten more about all things cycling than half those geeks even know.

Yo SilasCL, 

You said, "Every pro will have a 53/39 on their standard bike, maybe a 41or 42 instead if they're doing flatter races." 

Not true. Just of the top of my head I can tell you that Jaan Kirsipuu uses a 54/44 on his standard bike and I'm sure there are many other examples to the contrary of your statement. 

Most professionals use a 53/39 on their standard bike not every pro.

If your going to play cock of the walk you better know your stuff. 

And by the way... As for "PS: as for my snide post earlier, I don't think people should be allowed to post in their first month of membership. It's just like getting in the way of a nice group ride, gotta learn the rules before you cause trouble."

Who coronated you king sh*t of tu*d mountain?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Nigel said:


> next time just say you don't know or dont answer instead of leaving your stupid remarks.


You tell'm Nigel!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

cannondale_boy said:


> What kinds of toilet paper does Lance wipe with?
> What psi does his tires inflate too?
> What is his favorite powerbar?
> Does he like coffee? If so, does anyone know if he is a double double... that would be soo cool since I like double doubles.....
> ...


cannondale_boy wants you to ask him what kinds of toilet paper he wipes with.

By the way... I wouldn't be caught dead riding dead riding a Cannondale bike... or a Trek.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

rocco said:


> You tell'm Nigel!


Good stuff rocco. I'm not sick of the folks here at RBR asking question they think are interesting. I think it's great that they ask and have taken an interest in a sport they maybe knew nothing about a few years ago. What I am tired of is the endless articles Outside Magazine publishes of LA and the coverage OLN and Discovery give. This has been discussed in previous threads, but you have to wonder what certain media outlets will do to be creative once Lance retires, because right now, they really don't offer any creativity.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

wayneanneli said:


> Good stuff rocco. I'm not sick of the folks here at RBR asking question they think are interesting. I think it's great that they ask and have taken an interest in a sport they maybe knew nothing about a few years ago. What I am tired of is the endless articles Outside Magazine publishes of LA and the coverage OLN and Discovery give. This has been discussed in previous threads, but you have to wonder what certain media outlets will do to be creative once Lance retires, because right now, they really don't offer any creativity.


If it gets to be too much just look the other way or turn it off. The sun will rise on July 25th and some pro cyclist somewhere will begin the journey toward winning the Tour in '06. As for media outlets... They're all just giant sphincters to me.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

> I agree and I have nothing against the interest that LA has generated. I'll admit that I'm interested and don't give a flying bleep what the geeks thinks. I've been serious cyclist for about 24 years now and I've forgotten more about all things cycling than half those geeks even know.
> 
> Yo SilasCL,
> 
> ...


Ummm, it would appear no one coronated me anything, otherwise I would've put my rule into effect! I suggested it when the idea of the beginner's forums first came up, and a few people actually liked it. Basically stops people from finding the site, asking 10 inane questions on the various boards, then never coming back or returning the favor. In my opinion that would not be an addition to the community. This guy obviously knows a little about biking, he's got the terminology down, so why didn't he go to cyclingnews and look around for himself. He even said it would be a fred move to ask about this.

As for your other topic, yes, some pros, especially sprinters, will have a 54. You got me on that one. As for a 44, I did say that they will use a larger inside gear, like a 41/42 for a flatter course, so the point is made. Look through the 2002 cyclingnews "pro's bikes", it's the last link in my previous post. Not one had anything different from a 53/39 or 41/42 on the inside. Sure it's a generalization, but it's a pretty accurate one. After looking through even more of the bikes I found one special edition colnago for Oscar Freire that had a 53/44. An exception to the rule for sure.

Silas

PS again, your personal attacks are unneccessary and make you look bad.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

You are not lance.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

I use charmin regular.

I wonder if he uses the new Mach 3 turbo?




cannondale_boy said:


> What kinds of toilet paper does Lance wipe with?
> What psi does his tires inflate too?
> What is his favorite powerbar?
> Does he like coffee? If so, does anyone know if he is a double double... that would be soo cool since I like double doubles.....
> ...


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Nigel said:


> Probably fred for asking this but, anyone know what number of teeth cassette lance armstrong uses and what kinda rings(how many teeth) he uses up front. I'm sure it is probably changed due to road conditions, but i am just curious.


Because of his high cadence pedalling style, Lance generally uses smaller gears. He has been known to use custom cassettes for special climbing stages with 21-22-23 cogs. When he won on Alpe d'Huez in 2001, it's said he used 39x24. I don't know of other climbers with Lance's attention to detail, although Ivan Basso used smaller chainrings in the Giro this year.


----------



## MaRider (Mar 21, 2002)

rocco said:


> cannondale_boy wants you to ask him what kinds of toilet paper he wipes with.
> 
> By the way... I wouldn't be caught dead riding dead riding a Cannondale bike... or a Trek.


you guys are a bunch of snobs. There's nothing wrong with the question. It's a technical question about what kind of gears pros like Lance are using. It's a legitimate inquiry.

Maybe person who posted is a newbie, but ridiculing him is a no way of making a good impression. Think about it - if someone showed up at your local group ride and started asking questions about gears, what pros in Europe are using, what you are using - would you yell at him for being a newbie?

If you people are so sick of hearing about Lance all the time, then how about you don't click on the posts that have name "lance" in the topic? Simple enough...

And there's nothing wrong with riding Cdale or a TREK. Both are excellent bike companies that produce top products. Once again, there's something snobbish about making up silly rules about how american bikes are clearly inferior to italian bikes, for example... And for the record I am not an american, even though I live in US.

What bike you ride, or what jersey you wear is a matter of fashion. What gears you use is a mechanical, technical issue, that is of much greater relevance to the sport. You guys have it the other way around - asking about gears should be acceptable, while poo-pooing entire brand of bikes based solely on nationalistic bias is what should get people exposed as newbies...


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Nigel*

There is a video somewhere on on of the cycling websites interviewing Disco's lead bike mechanic and he mentioned that Lance uses the same cassette as most other riders. 11-25 for normal stages, then it's modified for TT and mountains. Normal stages he also uses a 54 big ring and again it's modified for different stages.

and to the guys acting likes jerks who are flaming a legitimate question then they should behave themselves.


----------



## purplepaul (Nov 21, 2002)

I disagree.

Lemond has made no secret of his disdain for Lance. He's come close to accusing Lance of being a doper, if not coming right out and saying it.

Lemond was a great cyclist, no doubt about it. But his sour grapes attitude the past several years makes him unlikable, at least to me. He deserved to be taken down a peg.

And Lemond is heavy. It made me laugh to read Armstrong's insult.




cannondale_boy said:


> The lastest being taking a shot at Lemond stating that he wants to stay in shape when he retires and not get fat like lemond.....
> You just dont do that...........


----------



## Nigel (Jun 5, 2005)

thanks for the many helpful replies and links to this information. I usually mountain bike, but picked up a road bike about a month ago to train with instead of using a mountain bike with skinnies and started reading this forum to get some road bike information. They had a lance armstrong thing on discovery last night, thats what prompted me to ask this question. I figured he might use some really big rings compared to other cyclists thats what prompted me to ask.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Maybe?*



MaRider said:


> you guys are a bunch of snobs. There's nothing wrong with the question. It's a technical question about what kind of gears pros like Lance are using. It's a legitimate inquiry.
> 
> Maybe person who posted is a newbie, but ridiculing him is a no way of making a good impression. Think about it - if someone showed up at your local group ride and started asking questions about gears, what pros in Europe are using, what you are using - would you yell at him for being a newbie?
> 
> ...


Maybe he could have asked in the components/wrenching forum? Procycling might not be the right place to discuss gearing and such. Yes? No?


----------



## purplepaul (Nov 21, 2002)

Frankly, considering Lance's high cadence and performance, it seemed like a perfectly reasonable question to me. Wait... that gives me an idea.




Nigel said:


> thanks for the many helpful replies and links to this information. I usually mountain bike, but picked up a road bike about a month ago to train with instead of using a mountain bike with skinnies and started reading this forum to get some road bike information. They had a lance armstrong thing on discovery last night, thats what prompted me to ask this question. I figured he might use some really big rings compared to other cyclists thats what prompted me to ask.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

SilasCL said:


> Ummm, it would appear no one coronated me anything, otherwise I would've put my rule into effect! I suggested it when the idea of the beginner's forums first came up, and a few people actually liked it. Basically stops people from finding the site, asking 10 inane questions on the various boards, then never coming back or returning the favor. In my opinion that would not be an addition to the community. This guy obviously knows a little about biking, he's got the terminology down, so why didn't he go to cyclingnews and look around for himself. He even said it would be a fred move to ask about this.
> 
> As for your other topic, yes, some pros, especially sprinters, will have a 54. You got me on that one. As for a 44, I did say that they will use a larger inside gear, like a 41/42 for a flatter course, so the point is made. Look through the 2002 cyclingnews "pro's bikes", it's the last link in my previous post. Not one had anything different from a 53/39 or 41/42 on the inside. Sure it's a generalization, but it's a pretty accurate one. After looking through even more of the bikes I found one special edition colnago for Oscar Freire that had a 53/44. An exception to the rule for sure.
> 
> ...



If they applyed your rule this site would would not exist. Imagine what your personal attacks do for you. Furthermore, telling other people what they can do or say is unneccessary and makes you look bad.


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

It's quite obvious that by asking even the most simple question about Lance, you reveal yourself as a poser dweeb Lance-apologist who probably crams a looming NASCAR-watching beer gut into your USPS full team kit once a week for a slow peddle around the block. There are no serious cyclists who would ask such a question about Lance. There will be no discussion of anything Lance related in this forum, because it is purely a byproduct of the Cyclisimiaztion of Middle America. All of this is wrong, distressing, and will not be tolerated. 

Next time, only ask climbing gear questions of obscure sub-120 pound Basque climbers.


----------



## buddylee (Apr 12, 2004)

WOW is all i can say. 

I spend a lot of time helping new riders choose bikes, develop thier own style of riding and learn as much as they want about this sport. It doesn't matter if they ride mountain bikes, road bikes, race, touring, casual or around the block. This is an open forum which should be open to all questions. And yes, Lance is a big part of Pro Cycling and a question about his gearing should be included. If you don't like the question, don't answer it, go home and be lonely, cause with attitude like i see here, you can't have a lot of friends.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*either you're being sarcastic...*



txzen said:


> It's quite obvious that by asking even the most simple question about Lance, you reveal yourself as a poser dweeb Lance-apologist who probably crams a looming NASCAR-watching beer gut into your USPS full team kit once a week for a slow peddle around the block. There are no serious cyclists who would ask such a question about Lance. There will be no discussion of anything Lance related in this forum, because it is purely a byproduct of the Cyclisimiaztion of Middle America. All of this is wrong, distressing, and will not be tolerated.
> 
> Next time, only ask climbing gear questions of obscure sub-120 pound Basque climbers.


or you're a total ___________.


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

Some might say I am a _________, but I assure you in this case it was all sarcasm. Make sure to adjust your sarcasm meter, as I think it's out of wack.

Back on topic, I do remember reading that "Fast Freddy" Rodriguez normaly runs a 54x11. Go figure.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Phew!*



buddylee said:


> WOW is all i can say.
> 
> I spend a lot of time helping new riders choose bikes, develop thier own style of riding and learn as much as they want about this sport. It doesn't matter if they ride mountain bikes, road bikes, race, touring, casual or around the block. This is an open forum which should be open to all questions. And yes, Lance is a big part of Pro Cycling and a question about his gearing should be included. If you don't like the question, don't answer it, go home and be lonely, cause with attitude like i see here, you can't have a lot of friends.


And here I thought I was just asking a question if the original question could have been asked in a better format or forum more suited to it. I realize Lance is a small part of pro cycling, but what kind of gearing he uses really has no merit at all as to a conversational topic. At least in my opinion, it's a component/wrenching question, and there is actually a forum for that. 

If this is a question for someone new trying to figure out what kind of gearing to use and they want to emulate Armstrong, well, there is a beginner forum for that as well.

A forum to discuss pro cycling racing, not the the ideal location to ask about gearing.

I'm going to go home now to ride my bike, and then hang out with ALL of my friends.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*aaaaaaaaaaaawh sh*t....*



txzen said:


> Some might say I am a _________, but I assure you in this case it was all sarcasm. Make sure to adjust your sarcasm meter, as I think it's out of wack.
> 
> Back on topic, I do remember reading that "Fast Freddy" Rodriguez normaly runs a 54x11. Go figure.



I did say either...


----------



## buddylee (Apr 12, 2004)

magnolialover said:


> And here I thought I was just asking a question if the original question could have been asked in a better format or forum more suited to it. I realize Lance is a small part of pro cycling, but what kind of gearing he uses really has no merit at all as to a conversational topic. At least in my opinion, it's a component/wrenching question, and there is actually a forum for that.
> 
> If this is a question for someone new trying to figure out what kind of gearing to use and they want to emulate Armstrong, well, there is a beginner forum for that as well.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your ride.


----------

